# Lfs Finally Got A Piranha In



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

This fish is being sold as a "white" piranha....yea I don't know what he was thinking on that one. I told him it was a black Piranha but didn't know what type. I know at small sizes its difficult to identify but any advice would help on this one.

Thanks

He is around the 4" mark also


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

White, Black they are the same fish. Its a Rhombeus, how much is he asking for it?


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

$ 90...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus is called "black piranha" for it's dark color in some specimen at adult age, but also called "white piranha" for it's colors when juvenile.
Not sure about USA prices, but $90 for a small rhom is a lot imo...


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea they tax like you would not believe at this place. I go here to get my tank supplies and fish food. Don't think I will drop 90 on a fish that small.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

$90 for a small Rhom is NOTHING! Here in Canada you will easily pay that. I was going to say good price, scoop him up!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That must be an advantage of living over here I guess.... €1.88 for a litre of gasoline, but at least the rhoms are not that bloody expensive


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

hmm alright then, I am going to do a check on a guy in elk grove, IL selling rhoms at 5" for $35! and only $25 shipping to where I am located. Want to make sure this guy is legit, he responded to a Craigslist piranha wanted post. Thanks for the help guys, and if anyone has hear of this guy fill me in!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You can't really say a 100% that this a rhom based on these pics.


----------

